# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Wie ervaringen met klikgebit

## svennie

Ik ben al bezig voor het aanschaffen van een klikgebit, ben benieuwd wie daar ervaringen mee heeft.
Gisteren zijn twee implantaten door CDC Best geplaatst in onderkaak, wat erg meeviel. Alleen wat napijn, maar valt mee.
Over twee weken hechtingen eruit en dan nog 3 maanden wachten.

Is het vastgroeien op de één of andere manier te bevorderen, 3 maanden duren zo lang.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey svennie,

Gelukkig maar dat het met de pijn wel meevalt/meeviel  :Smile: 
Ik weet niet of en hoe je het vastgroeien kan versnellen... kon zo snel ook niks vinden op internet... zal mijn paps vragen (die is tandtechnicus en maakt de kronen, bruggen en implantaten) en dan hoor je het maandag wel als ik iets weet.
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## svennie

Niemand die enige suggesties heeft?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Svennie,

Weet je ook wat voor soort materiaal gebruikt is voor de implantaten en waarvan het klikgebit gemaakt wordt? 
Volgens mijn paps zijn er niet echt manieren om het proces te versnellen en lag de snelheid van het proces ook aan de materialen die gebruikt worden... dus vandaar ook mijn vraag, misschien dat hij met deze informatie duidelijker antwoord kon geven dacht hij...
Voel je zelf al verbetering of iets?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## svennie

Gebruikte materiaal is titanium.

Aanstaande donderdag gaan de hechtingen eruit. Het voelt goed geen pijn of zo.

Het enige wat ik jammer/vervelend vind, dat het zo lang moet duren totdat het is vastgegroeid.

Ik heb ook ergens gelezen dat het in 1 dag kon, ik geloof in een ziekenhuis in Groningen, moeten die implantaten daar dan niet vastgroeien vraag ik mij af.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Svennie,

Ik heb evn navraag gedaan voor je, mijn paps zei het volgende;
Er is inderdaad een nieuw systeem met klikgebitten die in 1 dag geplaatst kunnen worden, maar daar is geen of weinig onderzoek naar gedaan voor de vooruitzichten op langere termijn (blijft het wel goed zitten in de mond van de patiënt voor langere duur, gaat er niet iets kapot ed).
Er zijn verschillende redenen waarom je tandarts of kaakchirurg voor dit systeem wat jij krijgt gekozen kan hebben; het is een goed systeem waarvan de gevolgen op langere termijn bekend zijn, de tandarts/kaakchirurg heeft er veel ervaring mee en is er dus kundig in, het kan zijn dat er niet genoeg bot was en dat dat moest aangroeien waardoor het zo lang duurt en er kunnen andere redenen zijn. 
Er wordt elke keer iets nieuws verzonnen en ontwikkeld op het gebied van implantaten, kunstgebitten en dergelijke dus niet van alle nieuwe methodes/materialen is bekend hoe dat zich op langere termijn houdt en niet iedere tandarts/chirurg is kundig/ervaren genoeg om bepaalde methodes te proberen of heeft zijn/haar twijfels om het te proberen omdat lange termijn effecten niet voldoende bewezen zijn.
Daarnaast zei hij dat als hij wist welk precieze systeem je hebt en of je eventueel foto's had hij misschien meer kon vertellen over waarom ze voor dit systeem gekozen hebben en waarom het zo lang moet duren, behalve dan dat met dit tijdsbestek de resultaten op langere termijn in elk geval bewezen zijn.
Nou hopelijk heb ik je weer een beetje informatie kunnen geven... 
Heel veel sterkte donderdag! Ik hoop dat de hechting eruit halen geen of weinig pijn oplevert en misschien dat je deze vragen aan de tandarts/kaakchirurg kan stellen?!
Succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

